

Fix Your Timestep - edw519
http://gafferongames.com/game-physics/fix-your-timestep/

======
ced
_The trick is to use a time accumulator. Each update you add the display
deltaTime from your high resolution timer into this accumulator. Then, while
there are whole increments of your dt available you run a physics step and
subtract the physics step dt from the accumulator._

I've got to be missing something: doesn't that yield fairly jerky motion? I
thought that the 'obvious' solution would be to keep the physics time steps
fixed, while interpolating (between physics frame) the position/orientation of
objects at drawing time.

 _Oversampling is where you have an insanely high framerate (or you are
viewing physics in slow motion) where one physics frame accumulates over
several display updates._

So... If drawing is at 200 FPS and physics at 50, you end up redrawing the
exact same frame 4 times. So what's the point of 200 FPS?

~~~
kd5bjo
He gets into frame interpolation later in the article as a solution to exactly
that problem.

------
JabavuAdams
This is just a long-winded version of:
<http://www.b500.com/~hplus/graphics/game_loop.html>

